# Terratec Cinergy HT PCI



## DerFremde (24. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend ich hoffe ich bin hier Richtig
Habe seit heute eine Terratec Cinergy HT PCI mit der neusten Software Installiert Funktioniert soweit einwandfrei
Aber Der Infrarot Empfänger der Fernbedienung wird nicht Erkannt hat jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem? 
wenn ja bitte melden

MfG DerFremde


----------



## kajot (25. Juni 2011)

Findet Windows (nehmen ich mal an) denn ein unbekanntes Gerät? Hast du die BDA-Treiber von der Terratec Seite geladen? Es gibt 2 verschiedene: (_Revision 1 mit Philips Chipset)_ sowie (_Revision 2 mit Conexant Chipsatz)_


----------



## DerFremde (25. Juni 2011)

kajot schrieb:


> Findet Windows (nehmen ich mal an) denn ein unbekanntes Gerät? Hast du die BDA-Treiber von der Terratec Seite geladen? Es gibt 2 verschiedene: (_Revision 1 mit Philips Chipset)_ sowie (_Revision 2 mit Conexant Chipsatz)_


 
Es wird soweit alles Erkannt von Windows und ist auch Alles soweit Installiert
Ja ich habe die BDA-Treiber Geladen die aber nicht Installiert wurden. desshalb habe ich mit dem Gerätemanager die Installation selbst ausgeführt mit der Beigelegten CD/DVD.   Soweit funktioniert auch Alles ich habe TV und alles bis auf den Infrarotempfänger der funktioniert nicht der wird nicht Erkannt. 
naja ansonnsten währe da nur noch das Problem, das ich das Kabelfernsehn was meine Eltern unten haben nicht richtig Empfange dort ist immer so ein Krauseln drinne und auch nicht alle sender werden gefunden.


----------



## DerFremde (28. Juni 2011)

Ich weis das meine Karte die Terratec Cinergy HT PCI MKII ist


----------



## Avi1975 (20. September 2011)

Hallo!

@ DerFremde: Hast Du eine Lösung für Dein Problem gefunden? Ich stehe jetzt nämlich vor dem gleichen Rätsel.

Ich habe ebenfalls eine Terratec Cinergy HT PCI MKII verbaut. Unter Windows 7 32-bit lief alles wunderbar, auch mit der Fernbedienung. Nach meinem Umstieg auf Windows 7 64-bit funktioniert bis auf die Fernbedienung alles. Der IR-Empfänger wird im Remote Control Editor unter "Optionen" nicht erkannt, ist folglich auch nicht aktiviert.

Eine separate Installation des Remote Control Editors - wie in den Terratec FAQs beschrieben - half leider nicht. Selbstverständlich sind alle Treiber/Software auf dem neuesten Stand. Im Geräte-Manager sind nur Cinergy HT PCI (MKII) - Audio, Capture und TS eingetragen.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## DerFremde (12. Oktober 2011)

Nein ich konnte dieses Problem noch nicht Lösen habe schon versucht die Fernbedienung bei Windows XP zum laufen zu bekommen ging aber ebenfalls nicht
Habe es ebenfalls mit einem Anderen Infrarot Empfänger versucht aber der wurde auch nicht erkannt.


----------



## DerFremde (13. Oktober 2011)

Für alle die das Gleiche Problem mit dieser TV-Karte haben:
Der Firma Terratec ist dieses Problem Bekannt wird vermutlich mit der nächsten Home Cinema version Gefixxt.
Wer nicht so lange warten möchte hier ein Link mit der Etwas Älteren Home Cinema Version womit die Fernbedinung funktionieren Sollte.

http://ftp.terratec.de/Receiver/TerraTec_HomeCinema/History/TerraTec_Home_Cinema_6.15.11.exe


----------

